# HELP! AM PETRIFIED!!!!!



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Im so sorry guys to post, but DH at Uni today doing business exam and none of my family are answering their phones!  . Had af light aching on and off last couple of days. I had my ET (FET) last Tuesday so its 7 days PT today. Last time arround when i got my BFP I "spotted" a very tiny amount arround day 6 PT, and it was salmon pink. Last night I had low groin ache all night, almost as what you get just before you start your period, and was so hot I had to go and get our tower fan from the lounge . This morning the AF aching had stopped, went to  the loo for a wee and wiped and found a small amount of browny/dirty red discharge on the toilet paper   , I completely panicked!!!. I rang the unit straight away and spoke to the sister whom was lovely. I said sorry for ringing as I felt like such a wally phoning  . I asked her could it be possible that Im about tostart my period already!!?? , she said its very rare at this stage (7 days post) BUT it can happen and its just the drugs im on delaying the period if my womb just wants to expell whats there . She said it also could be implantation as at present its not bright red and not loads. Im to stay on the drug dosages im on ( climival 8mg and cyclogest pess 400mg BD) she said to just chill today, which im doing! and that if it gets heavier to ring them back. Im so upset and scared its already over  , Ive been so chilled about this 2ww until now, I just cant believe it


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Gogo honey!!

Take a deeeeeeeep breath.

She was right, it could be implanting going on.

There is a poll on here somewhere about peoples 2ww "bleeding" experiences (pardon the pun). Loads of people are CONVINCED af is coming......I was one although I didnt get any blood I got my usual premenstrual specific headache!

Please hang in there hon,  post as much as you need we ALL know what you are going through.  Dont know if you know/remember but I was queen of "knickerwatch" during my 2ww.


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

im just shell shocked, knowing my blooming luck id be one of those "rare" cases


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

BREATHE!

Wish I could come over there and sort you out hon!!!

I dunno people panic when they bleed in the 2ww and people panic when they dont!!!

Come on people we need some more gogo encouragement on here....!!

AND LOADS OF PMA


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Gogo,

I was also convinced a day ahead of my BFP that AF was n her way, as I felt like I had all my usual pre-menstrual symptoms, so you really can't tell. The mind plays horrible tricks on us during the 2ww and I would have thought that at this stage it really is much to early to tell what's going on. I'm pretty certain my embryo didn't implant until about 10 days post transfer, and it can take anything up to 12 days post transfer for implantation, so it really is quite early to tell. Try to find something to take your mind off the waiting - maybe catch up with a friend for coffee, go shopping or watch a favourite DVD, just whatever it takes to refocus your thinking.

 Hope the wobble passes soon (we've all had them during the dreaded 2ww   ) and your OH is home to help you rationalise things  

Good luck and best wishes    
Elaine


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hope its implantation for you


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

thanks guys, you are all wonderful. Am scared!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok lets change the subject for you keep your mind off it. 

Where in cornwall are you, I was there last week on holiday.......


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

near ........... thats where im having my treatment. Have just checked "up there" small dirty pinky/brown strand.


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Mandyb guna be cross with me for being negative , she gave me a box of curlie wurlies bless her. Asked consultant bout baths and he said yes to warm bath, so I had a luke warm one with bubbles last night......you dont think I could have killed em??!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gogo stop that internal wiping I know what you are doing been there done that.....stop it ok..!!! 

Ah plymouth...I was staying just outside Launceston


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

wow, u near where I live!!!. I district nurse to the outskirts. Did you visit anywhere. Been lovely weather here last couple of weeks!! you could have popped in!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

sorry about the checking... , just want to intercept it before it hits the gusset of my pants!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my I know where that is and my dad works in the library there sometimes!!!  You should pop in and say hi are you EBWs dad to any man in there and see what happens 

Went to the (event edited to help save gogos location!!!) last week and visited the lovely craft warehouse place at (location edited) (is that right).  

We went to Launceston Castle (well dp did I didnt move from the bench at the bottom of the steps), boscastle, port isaac, looe,  bude etc etc I went to Tavistock with my sister.

Know what you mean about the checking of knickers hon Im still doing it!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Was ......... good?. Didnt go as it was the wednesday and I was only day 1 post ET so was on the sofa!!. The gift shop  is great for little stocking filler pressies!!. Did you go in the fair in co op carpark??!!! I want to go down the helter skelter!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Oh and Post Issac is lovely, thats where they film Doc Martin with Martin Clunes!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I should have popped in to see you!!!! 

The (event deleted see editing reason below) was ok, just like a normal market really!

Definitely no helter skelter for me!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck Gogo...i hope it's just implantation hun 

I love Cornwall, I'm the only one in my family that wasn't born there though. Love Bude and Widemouth Bay....aw wish i was there now 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gogo I pmd you....

Widemouth- we were there on Friday and people were SUNBATHING!!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

oops, oh yes, sorry hun, just read your info at bottom ( Im a wally!!). Did you have any spotting EBW??


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy, Wish you were here!, Id put the kettle on and get the cream cakes out!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I had very minor brown stuff hardly even worth mentioning....I am gonna find you that link to people who had bleeding in a mo......

Thought I was taking your mind off knickerwatch??!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gogo ~ I can be there in about 5 hours 

EBW ~ hope you are doing ok hun......24 weeks already!!!! Definately no sunbathers last time i was at Widemouth, few surfers though 

xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

You are taking my mind off things hun,  , Got twingy tum at mo, ho hum..........................


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

twingy tums can be a good sign


Lizzy- Ive just hit 25w!!! 

Anyway back to taking mind off knickerwatch....gogo have edited my posts a bit to save someone actually finding you!!!!

I can be in cornwall in about  5 1/2 -6 hours


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

excellent!!! just in time for tea!!, am doing chicken in red wine sauce tonight with steamed veggies , fruit salad and clotted cream for pud ( EBW NOT TO HAVE THE CREAM)  me and lizzy can eat that . Dh would loose the plot I think! he's already dealing with my hormones let alone yours EBW!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

EBW not to have the chicken either being a veggie.

Sadly EBW has to work now but is thinking of you.

(Still praying for you hon as I have been since we corresponded earlier this year!)


xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

thanks dude, I will let you get back to work.xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

EBW - Well Done for doing the "gogo watch" this afternoon! 

Gogo - You silly billy!!  You know very well that the blood doesn't mean anything, you're panicking hun!   You had it last time and got a BFP! You did not kill them off with bubbles either you dafty, and if you did then I'm sunk too cos I had a nice warm bubble bath last night as well!   I really want this to be a BFP for you, you do make me  bless ya 
Now stop worrying, or I'm gonna have to have the rest of this 2ww off work just to keep an eye on what you're upto! 

Take care and do not check your knickers again now until atleast 6pm! 

Lots of Love

Axxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just wanted to wish you lots of luck       

hayley


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hey gogo hun i pm'd you earlier but not sure if you got it cos im a technophob! have been waiting for your reply but looks like you been busy ere!  i learnt how to do my profile today and post a piccie of my baby....BLUE! 
whats all this panic i hear about eh? i know its a terrible place, done it twice now!......i have to retest tomorrow day 16! got BFN ..but got no AF....yet! so im praying for an absolute miracle. my nurse says i could have been a late implanter ie day 12! ...eek! got a few cramps this evening so   .
stay strong keep believing ...I am!...and already had a BFN  ...SO IF I CAN DO IT
Tix xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all and welcome back to "gogowatch"

Hope you are "ok" today gogo hon.

Sadly I will not be about on computer much today as am only at work til 12 but we're all here to take your mind of the 2ww madness.

Todays topic of conversation is..........


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

morning everyone, love the "gogowatch" thing EBW!!  . Well I got through the night without    showing up, so thats something!, so here I am day 8, 8 days to go prior to testing ( think I might do one next wednesday a day early tho....   ). Well after I let you get back to work EBW I chilled on the sofa and watched about 6 episodes of Scrubs, love it!! , JD is my hero  . Was teary when DH came in, but once again very supportive and lots of hugs and agreed with all what the clinic and you all said, and he feels confident still due to my "spotting" I had last time on day 6 PT. Only had small amount of Browny/pink CM before I went to bed ( only when checking....you know!  ). Had good nights sleep, just the odd af ache ( more central now ) and had a massive twinge last night which made me jump!!. Had tampons at the ready by the loo  . Well this morning, only small bit so far of dirty pink CM , but again only when I check..... .  Got my accupuncture tomorrow, so looking forward to that. So far just light tumi ache in the bladder region at mo. Am still scared AF guna show up early  . I just so hope and pray this coloured CM is them settling in for the long haul this time, and not the fact that I lost em yesterday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning hon

blame mandy for "gogowatch" as she mentioned it first.

Glad you are feeling better and a bit more positive.

Just to let you know the only major sign I had (about day 8 or 9) was a massive pain (both 2ww's) across my tummy.  Like a burning sensation.  Quite short but very painful.

As for scrubs- love it!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

am spotty tooooo!!!   have had the burning hot feeling in tumi aswell. Have had a little loose you know....ahem   nothing major tho  . Was scared to mention the hot feeling in the tum thing as there was another post on here that was about that and sadly those ladies didnt get there BFP's so that made me doubly scared that af on her way!! noooooooo


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

burning hot for me in tum both times!!!  So was a good sign for me hon!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm here reporting in for Gogowatch!! 

I love Scrubs too, I could happily sit and watch loads of episods one after the other no probs.  

How's it going today Gogo?  I've the got the runs (sorry tmi) a bit too hun, so don't worry about that! 

Right I'm off to do some work but I'll be back soon

Amanda xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

, having an unsure moment again, poo!. Done some housework, felt loads better for that ( was sensible dont worry!!   ) its just ive still got a bit of dirty pink brown discharge, thought it mite have gone by now?   . Just had some soup and watched loose women ( love that too) sunny out today and am desperate to do the lawn as I HATE untidy grass but am under strick instructions!!. If I get a negative outcome im guna dig the lawn up and lay pebbles!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

OH MY GOD! sat here on computer with window open and some woman shouted at her little kid (whom was crying up the road, walking quite away behind mummy   )  she shouted " Does anybody want my bloody kids!!" I could have ran out and punched her on the nose!!   . Horrid woman  . We live in a lovely cul de sac, but we do get some unsavory characters walk through as its easier to get to town that way. Can still hear her crying   guna shut window...........


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

makes me spit Gogo! people dont realise how blessed they are! how sad! they let such a precious gift pass them by!
stop knicker watching! believe! this time i made sure i didnt go to the loo unless i actually needed a wee! and then when i wiped i never looked unless i had cramps! 
tix xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi cant stop just checking in on gogowatch!

Hope you are ok hon.  High emotions can also be a good sign you know (as well as pmt!)

GRRRR people just dont realise do they!  I booked myself a hair appt at a posh salon (well posh for me) the day before returning to work after my mmc.  It was to give me a boost...I sat in the chair and the woman in the other chair was complaining loudly about the horrors of pgy and the hell that was her labour before her "brat" arrived.  I was in floods of tears almost by the time I left.  Hairdresser asked what was wrong and I said "I have just lost a baby I have been trying to have for 8 years and what she is saying is upsetting me" or something like that......Wish I had said it louder!

As for knicker watch...anyone remember someone not that far away from here who was managing to kinckerwatch under the desk at work and on the tube!!!


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

no-way!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Axx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, manuals for surruptitious knickerwatching available!

Basic equipment required include a long coat/ cardigan and tissues....also make sure you keep some work under the desk....The tube is more tricky but can be negotiated most easily if you have an elasticated waist skirt or trousers!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

you guys are great!!    still  got the very very light discharge, still dirty pink/brown , light cramping remains on/off in the background, when I get it its very "pressurey" in my groin if that makes sense, am more relaxed, but every so often im scared its all over  , got accupuncture at 10.00 tomorrow so looking forward to that.love you guys.xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You're so funny! 

Axxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hope you have another chilled day tomorrow Gogo!........and no more knicker watching!  nite nite off to bed im pooped! been an emotional day.. Tix xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just reporting in for GogoWatch! 

I'm out all day today at a Conference so won't be able to nip on and check on you!   EBW you have my permission to take whatever action necessary to keep her calm!  That might be curly wurlies or it might be  do what you need to do!  

Gogo I don't want to hear on the news about you knicker-checking in public like EBW 

Stay Calm hun, I'll catch up with your thread later! 

Axxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning fellow gogowatchers

I will be popping in and out all day to check on our "charge" however have some meetings.

Hope the acu goes well gogo!

Curly wurlies sound like a good plan if the registrar (or whatever she was) hadnt told me yesterday I have put on too much weight.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

reporting in. all quiet on the gogowatch front.  Am hoping she has either fallen asleep from accu or is keeping herself busy with other pursuits.

Happy to stock up on curly wurlies or what do you think to krispy kreme donuts if required


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hellooooo, well so far.......touch wood.... am a litttle smiley face today. Slept fine last night. Still keeping tina tampon by the loo  ......but its 99% gone, just the odd brown strand of CM ( sorry guys, I know im graphic   ) and thats since this morning. Still getting the odd crampy pain low left groin and pelvic area, but comes and goes very quickly. Accupuncture went lovely today. Was tired when I got there, so thought great I can have 45 minutes kip  , but my needle points well sensitive today and poor woman nearly ended up with my left toe up her nose!!   . Within 5 minutes of having my 14 needles in I was wide awake!!!, she must have re tuned the on off button!!  . Felt dead chilled when I came out, and ive got my ear seeds to press 4 times a day to keep me calm  , it looks like I've got giant black heads!!! . Anyway, this afternoon, had well heavy eyelids so fell asleep for hour. Still feel "hungover" now sort of. Have been a bit ****ty too to DH aswell  , oh I hop AF isnt coming and this break in technicolour CM is not her warm up session.........  buggar, was feeling fine until then.


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

oooh creamy donuts sound lovely EBW!!! ,  all curlie wurlies now gone  , Mandyb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

7 days to test day, same as me, discharge is too early for AF surely!? the old bag!!   

Hoping its implantation hun, this ivf lark is a right laugh aint it?! I keep looking for implantation signs and you dont want any!!     You gotta laugh xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gogo you silly billy talking yourself into a negative end to your post......youd never catch me doing that!!!!

I remember being nasty to my dp half way through my 2ww, just about the time I was going through complete emotional meltdown.

You are on the home stretch now!!!! Hang in there...!!


Good luck kizzymouse!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Kizzymouse, you made me giggle, as before tuesday I wanted a "sign", then I get some discharge and I dont want it!!   . You gotta love me  . Wish you all the best hun.xx     

Hiya EBW  , have you got the creamy donuts??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mmmmm doughnuts!!         

Waiting for my tesco delivery, I've started cravings early     I NEED AND MUST HAVE WALKERS SMOKEY BACON CRISPS YUMMMMY!!!!!     


Sending you a bit of fairy dust my lovlie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oooh! I'm starting to drool thinking about them


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I may have some smiths bacon fries down the pub tonight!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

I love DH to peices, but i seem to be on a short fuse today  . This morning is our bin day and they now come really early to try and ctach people unawares!!, so I said to DH "before you take woof for a walk can you put the bins out hun?" I got " theres plenty of time I will do it when I get back" so when he went out I mumbled " well Ill blo%&y do it then!!" then I thought no I cant coz Im pregnant!  . ( heres hoping!!) I tell you, im going to look like a right divvy if im not after all of this . Anyway, on the way back from accupuncture, DH put the roof down on the car as it was 18 degrees, I was blooming cold and  so I huffed and zipped my jacket up in a teasy fashion, I need a smack sometimes as he is a wonderful man and im such a cow  . He, bless him pulled over and the roof came up. I felt dead guilty and gave him a kiss . I ve been fine up to today and now im like devils spawn!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

mmm love bacon crisps!  , Im on a jaffa cake marathon at the mo!!, if im not pregnant, im guna look it by next week!!  "full moon, half moon, total eclipse!!"


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

my boss just brought in apple and blackberry jaffacakes, want one?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

has to be orange for me, thanks anyways!! ha ha I remember that ad it was funny!!

someone has kindly blown me bubbles but i need double 7's arrggh!! Would you girls mind blowing me a few!?


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

done


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

balls two of us were doing it can I leave it to you gogo.....as we keep going over....!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you so much hun, wow thats a shed load of bubbles!!

Isnt it strange how we think a lucky number will help - will try anything!!   

Ta luv xxxx  if you need any bubbles just ask!!


Oh no!! Someone has went into overdrive!! Thanks whoever it is, I'm such a baby over my bubbles, double 7's or triples!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

EBW!!! i THOUGHT TO MYSELF WHATS THE MATTER WITH MY COMPUTER!!!  , CAN YOU DO THE SAME FOR ME?? PRETTY PLEASE.XX


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

WICKED MAN WICKED!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

have pmd you both


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh wow!! 1377 how can I thank you girls!?     

shall send you lots of positive thoughts          and squillions of baby dust            

thanks for letting me gate crash your thread, I love it, makes me smile!!     - good for staying relaxed xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

thanks for my bubbles tooo!! big hugs  . Its great to have you on board Kizzy hun, they keep me sane....ish , they are full of great advice and Id be lost without em


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

love your embies names Kizzy!, our are flo and fred


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

like yours too!! DP says we have to call them that for real, if we are lucky enough for them to stick!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

cool!!. Its funny you should say that as was talking to my hairdresser ( good friend) and her sis and bro in law nicknamed their beany alfie, and when he was born they couldnt go with any other name other than that, as thats what they had been calling him for nine months!!. When we did our first FET they were called monique and unique, that could have been funnny!!, bless them  .


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
how are you then? seems to be alot of talk about food and bubbles
whats the bubbles thing you are on about
hubby is home tonight yay! 4 long days!
got lots nice things planned.....starting with brekkie in bed! 
The BFN is starting to sink in abit but still no AF!....just want her here and out the way now! 
ge some serious mming done then before our next attempt! 
LOL Tix 
off to make leek and potato soup! yum xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

I see you've done a great job again EBW and Kizzymouse, you've put in a sterling effort today too! 

I've had an absolutely [email protected] day!   AF has arrived on Day 9PT so once again it's over for us I think! It's only brown still today but there's quite a lot of it, my legs are wobbly and I've got AF pains so I'm quite sure that this is the end for us for this time!  I'm gonna test in morning cos nothing to lose now but I'm fully expecting BFN.

Anyway Gogo, all our hopes are on you now hun! 

Take care

Axxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Amanda

Just saw this thread, hun i do so hope that you are wrong and it is implantation bleeding as it is only brown, browns good hun, pray that things get better for you and you go on to announce your positive    

Take care

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Myra, but you know what it's like sometimes you just "know" and I do!

At least I didn't end up with a big red patch on my trolleys that would've been v embarrassing!

Axxxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Mandy chic, now come on hun,  you know it could be implantation bleed, sometimes it can be alot,sometimes a little, sometimes pink,red,brown or a mixture. Day 9 you are still within implant time, I so so wish that you get a very supprising BFP tomorrow when you test hun, I so want this for you, you've been a good friend to me on here and I wont here you resign yourself to a negative just yet. And even if its negative, if it is implantation, it will take a couple of days to build up enough hpt for it to be detected, Please stay positive hun, if your brown discharge is negative in your eyes, then mine was too really wasnt it, I could just be hanging off an AF visit because of the drugs im on........you just dont know.Big big hug for you dude and try and stay  , its not over til that horrid wicked witch sings, and Im so hoping she wont come a knocking for another 8 months!!.xxxxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

p.s you can have one of my miniture heroes if you want, you can even have the cunchie one, and thats my favourite!!.xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No hun, cos what you described was a lot less than what I've got! You've had other symptoms too whereas I've had nowt at all!

You are a good friend too  and I'm sure we'll stay good buddies no matter what happens, heck we've been through 2 cycles together so I think we're stuck with each other now! 

I'm still saying all my prayers for you hun!

Axxx

   Can't believe you gave me your favourite choccie! That's sooooo kind!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

you gave me a whole box  of curlie wurlies so thats the least i can do.Ive blown you some bubbles for tomorrow hun         , ps the af pains can be implantation pains, im still getting them on and off too.


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Also, you dont have to have symptoms at all chic, when I do my test im guna look like a right d%$k if its negative arnt I!!??


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

If it's any comfort at all Amanda (and sorry for butting in gogo, but good to hear you sound more positive too   ) when I got my BFP I was entirely convinced the day before that AF was on her way - I had the usual acne (lovely) AF type pains and was anxious and moody. As the others have said, it could easily be implantation bleeding at this stage too   I've got everything crossed for you and gogo so please try and stay positive if you can    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

amanda sending you some        surely too early for the old witch hun?

I've had no symptoms wotsoever, infact I think I dreamt having ET!!!    

A few cramps here and there and a few fluttery feelings but who knows?

Might be too early to test Amanda hun, I would wait and see what happens tomorrow re the blood


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning Gogowatchers! 

It's more this morning!   Did test even though it is quite early at Day 10pT and it was BFN.  I appreciate all your positive thoughts - thanks ladies!

Gogo you're doing much better at this positivity lark under our watchful eye aren't ya?! 

Take care all

Axxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning gogo, amanda and kizzy watchers!

Amanda hon please hang in there and stay away from the peesticks .  Testing early is     . Thinking of you and hoping this is an implantation bleed for you.  I keep saying that some ladies on my clinic thread bled up til test day and beyond and still have sticky bfps months later!  I havent given up on you yet.

Hope the rest of you are ok this morning. I hope to be around a bit but have meetings today and then go away for the weekend tonight.

Will be keeping an eye on you.

Who ate all the curly wurlies?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda ~ i missed this hun, how are you doing now. Oh, i'm crossing everything for you  

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not going too loopy although i see bubble craziness is spreading 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

guys!!! Gogo reporting in for gogo watch . Mandy   totally agree with eclaire and ebw, its far too early to test, please please stay               , am thinking of you hun. Well DH took me down to see my 7 month old neice yesterday and boy did that get the hormones going!! . She is gorg . Had a lovely evening with my sis and her fiance and we stayed over. Just got back about an hour ago and was desperate to check up on mandys news. Well a, still keeping all didgets crossed    no brown/pink cm. Boobs are a hell of a lot sorer this morning all of a sudden ( havent poked them at all through the 2ww!!  . Still getting tum twinges/af aches which come and go. Am sooo trying to stay positive        please Lord,please


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello
I've just read thru the thread. Gogo you sound so much more positive. Hang in there. I test next Thu too and am feeling really down at the mo despite being upbeat all week. I've had no symptoms at all and am desperately looking for an implantation bleed. AF is due tomorrow and I'm convinced she's on her way.

Kizzymouse- hellooooo once more my little bubble freak friend!

Christine x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

cb75, regain that   feeling hun. All my "symptoms" are prob all in the brain, or its the meds im on!!, im just guna look like a right narna if its neg!!. There are hundreds of women on here that have no symptoms and get BFP!!!. And youve already hit a milestone in that your AF hasnt turned up early ( horrid horrid   ). So give you and your embies little gentle pat on the back!!  . I had a confidence blip today hun, its so intense this 2ww malarky, you are bound to have little relapses, but you just gotta let it out, then let it go and be positive again chic, dont dwell on negative points, it wont do your nerves or your embies any good  . Also I read somewhere that only 25 % or it could be lesss than that of women that actually get an implant spotting/bleed. So please dont read into implant bleeding.Because we are so aware of our prescious cargo we are also hightened to any difference in physical feelings or emotions, and look for symptoms.If it were a natural conception, at this point you would probably be none the wiser. So Hun, deep breath and get back to visualising those embies snuggling in      , best of luck and will hunt for your baby dust announcement on thursday!!.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow Gogo- they did a bloody good job on you with gogowatch!
I know I need to get my positivity back.

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls  

Christine how do you know when AF is due? I havent a clue cos last af was 1st Sept, but cos of drugs not had one since!

I've got cramps on and off tonight again  

Hello Gogo my dear, chin up love


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

It was 4 weeks ago today and I'm always very regular, although am anticipating perhaps couple days late due to drugs.
Gogo- hope that positivity is still going strong today.

Christine x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

morning ladies. Having a 2ww wobble this morning  ,  am starting to feel scared about next week. Feel crap this morning, felt sicky again and got fuzzy head. Had 2 weird dreams last night!. First one was me in a toy shop holding a baby boy, he was dressed in a beige cord baker boy hat,beige cord trousers and a brown top, he was so cute!!. ( this was prob due to fact Id been with my 7 month neice on friday!!). The second was a naughty dream again  , I wouldnt mind usually  , but its just am soo scared of upsetting my embies  , had one tiny strand of light brown/cream cm this morning (sorry tmi   ), so am hoping and praying my naughty dream hasnt done anything!. As you can see I have my irrational fuzzy headachy head on this morning......mew


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Think we could all do with something to cheer us up, I hate this part of the 2WW, its dragging on, my head is sore this morning and I feel grumpy and down!     

Need  a massive dose of positivity!!


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Come on girls let's be positive.
[fly]        [/fly]

It is awful this stage but we mustn't overanalyse symptoms- we'll go 

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Christine, 

I just feel very PMT ish, sore head, grumpy, tired, achey, all the sypmtoms.  

I really want to test, and if I had some cheapo sticks I would   not going to use my expensive CB digital test!  

Oh and I've got two horrible red spots on my face, grrr


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cb75 said:


> It was 4 weeks ago today and I'm always very regular, although am anticipating perhaps couple days late due to drugs.
> Gogo- hope that positivity is still going strong today.
> 
> Christine x


Sorry to gatecrash these thread ladies but just wanted to say to *Christine*.....

...when your "normal" AF is due is completely irrelevant because this is not a natural cycle. You've not had natural ovulation so it doesn't work the same way....so you need to ignore when your cycle would usually arrive because when having IVF it just doesn't work like that...this is a controlled, medicated cycle and not a natural cycle. The only thing you can say is that EC is like ovulation, in which case, AF _could_ be due anytime from 2 weeks past EC (although some may bleed before, some after, but this isn't to do with their "natural" cycle's due date)

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs on this thread...

Loads of luck to you all    
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Gogo*...and *Kizzy* and *Christine* !

bear hugs to you...



and here's something to make you smile...



Good luck  
Natasha xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww thanks natasha!

thats wot I thought AF should be due Wed cos I had EC two weeks ago on Wed, and clearblue digital is 99% accurate from day period is due


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm here for Gogowatch

CB75 we did a marvellous job in the early days of Gogowatch she's been a good student! 

I'm definately down and out, full flow AF with such bad pain I can't stand up straight so I've definately got less hope than no hope! 

Right all my money's on you lot now so stay  and do me proud!  BTW I'm a very lucky person to cycle with, nearly everyone who's ever cycled closely with me before has got a BFP! 

Ttfn 

Axxxxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

im on 2ww too, im testing this friday coming. im bloated with sore boobs since yesterday but thats about it. had a spot of blood last night only the size of a full stop though. i just wish friday was tomorrow, just to get it over with now. i sound so horrible dont i!! 
anyhow i have been getting lots of rest and have been doing very little, dh has been fab!! i just thought i maybe would have felt something before now, so i keep thinking its not looking to good for us...but we will have enough of those thoughts and i will keep positive as i have been a good girl since ET.

goodluck girls!! xxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Got back from weekend away- signing in for gogo watch

Mandy ((HUG)) to you specifically.

Gogo there is a thread somewhere on naughty dreams in the 2ww...... dunno where though

Welcome new watchers.

Wishing you all a good riddance to AF for the next 9m......

Come on PMA PMA PMA


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

. Still feeling not very well today  . watching ice age, gud film  . Mandy I am so sorry   for AF showing up so early on  , big hug . I promise I will do my best to get my   next week. Thanks Minxy for your   words and loved the cute pics   thankyou. Hiya        Kizzy and Christine, hang in there ladies, not long to go now


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Natasha for that info I didn't know that so it's made me feel a bit better.

TJSK- I feel the same as you! Physically and emotionally! Although without the red spot

Come on Gogo- I'm sending you healing thoughts!!

Let's go get those BFPs!      

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Christine I'm so proud of you being so     

Hoping I have a nice positive day tomorrow!!      

gogo, hope you feel better tomorrow too hun xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Another day at planet gogo (et al) watch.

Hope we are feeling full of the joys of autumn this morning  

Its back at work today and loads to do but will be keeping an eye on you


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

morning ladies  , well the funny "background headache turned into a not very nice one by 7pm, so was in bed by 8pm. Headache gone by 11pm thank goodness, havent had a headache for about 5/6 weeks with the accupuncture   .  Dark this morning isnt it! yuk  . DH has gone on another study day today, positivity in the workplace! oooo errr. Last thursday he went to a seminar and the guy teaching is this new up and coming psychologist whom is going to be on This Morning with Fern and Phil. He taught all about drive,self belief etc...god I should have gone!  . Am still remaining positive but am starting to get butterflies every so often as not long to go now......                ( hopefully thats enough   ). Got Tesco food delivery coming this afternoon amongst which is my two clear blue digital tests and two tescos "line" tests......guna do all just to be sure!!  . Am excited but when I feel excited I have to try and pull myself back down as if its neg I will be beside myself  ..... BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE LADIES!!! WEVE GOT TO MAKE MANDYB AND EBW PROUD!!. Heres a little embie dance for us all                               ......there that should give us all TWINS!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending us all lots of baby dust


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

morning kizzy, hows you today?.xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Better than yesterday, still holding in there


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Arggh my bubbles have changed!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need my triple 7's


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hang on a min


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

right between us all we will get you back up...only 900 to go.....


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

i need help!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

i have blown about 400 hon but will keep going. I will stop at about the 750 mark or so to let one person finish...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im stoppping so we dont go over.


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

YEY!!!!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I did some to but have now stopped to let you finish.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

exhausting this bubble malarkey innit??!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

THANKS FABIZZY!!  , WE GOT TO STICK TO TRIPLE 7'S FOR OUR EMBIES


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hope you find everything present and correct Kizzy.xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks so much you girls I realy appreciate it xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol we just need to give you another 3000 now


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls i hope you dont mind me gate crashing but i have just seen this bit and wanted to come and wish you all the best and keep positive girls as dreams do come true.    

gogo-i see you are from cornwall,i am from plymouth but not sure if i have seen you on sds thread?
anyway loved the "gogowatch" catch phrase.

goodluck and positive thinking from here on in girls not long to go.xxxx.lol.xx.lisa.xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lisa, KJ is absolutely gorgeous   

If I got 7777 someone would only go and change it!!   

  thanks so much for the bubbles. Have noticed Christine is on an 8 - shall we bump her up to 2777?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

99 for Christine so a 77  for now, but now have to go eat....


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

am having a wobble, sorry ladies


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Wobble away Gogo and I'll sort you out.

Kizzy- I see you have been bubble mad this morning, Thanks girls for noticing mine

C x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

am just so scared coz of what happened last time. I was fine earlier, now I just want to


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

FOR GOGO    

Hopefully it will pass honey    My    usually does! it wears you out being   less energy being  

we're here for you hun   

How are you Christine? I feel ok today just a constant mantra in my head                      
Another one of my cycle buds on another thread who had ET same day as me started af yesterday, feel devastated for her, wot am I gonna be like on Wednesday!!   if I get that far, and am brave enuff to test a day early. i dont got back to work until Wed pm so at least will have morning to get crying out of the way!!  

Sending you all lots of


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gogo hon. know what you mean I was so scared this time even when I got my bfp that history was going to repeat itself.  Im still pretty neurotic even now.

Will still be here for you after your BFP (as it will be one  )

Just wanting to cry is a good sign by the way x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Kizzy hun, Thanks EBW, burst into tears when I read your bit EBW!! . Just been trying to busy myself doing some jobs.House tidy again now. Got dull af aching on and off in groin and sore boobs......guess its just a matter of time before af  , ARRRRRRRAGH!!         GOSH THATS BETTER!!, although the dog just ran downstairs!!, just told her Mummys ok!!  . Feel bit better now I let those 6 tears out!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dobedobedo...another week I see another gogowatch required....

How many times hon......PRE AF SIGNS CAN BE THE SAME AS BFP SIGNS


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

, ok EBW!!!                  PUPO PUPO PUPO


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Come on Gogo! Lots of    . can understand why you are so scared after last time. I can't imagine what that must be like.
My boobs feel funny today but like you am trying to forget that they can be pg sign too. Just wish I knew. I'm so tempted to do a test but know the likelihood at 3 days early will be BFN so I'm trying to hold out. Aren't I a good girl!!

Christine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

PEE STICK POLICE.

Step away from the tests!


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

SIR YES SIR!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

I now have 4 pee tests in my top drawer!!!, two posh digital ones and two standard ones....oh please please lord make our dreams come true


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

come on girls your not far away now.........you have come this far a little more patience please! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Thanx Tix hun. We are all really digging deep now, group hug everyone!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

group hug!!

My 2 clear blue digitals have been in cupboard since b4 EC   Going to resist their charms until Wed or thurs


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Group hug 

Repeat after me

[fly]*No pee sticks- we are strong. No pee sticks- we are strong.[/b[/fly]]

[fly]    [/fly]

Christine x*


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*NO PEE STICKS!!!!!        *


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all reporting in for gogo watch (not limited to gogo but named after her).

Hope we are all resisting the peesticks sucessfully.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning!! Dont worry pee sticks are still in box, in the wrapper, to be honest I'm scared of them!!  

Its cool being pupo, dont want that taken away  , plus mine are digital ones so not much room for error, you either are or arent, but suppose that is good in a way  

Gogo, how are you today honey?     
Christine, still hangng in tere too?


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

morning everyone!. Feel like im about to sit my driving test this morning!!, of course this is far far far far more improtant but got that butterfly feeling!!  . Am excited but scared if you can have that combo  . My pee sticks are still in their wrappers too     . I hop they all scream out pregnant to all of us!!              . Still no further spotting, so that got to be good right?      cant imagine having that "pregnant" word flash up on the stick again, we felt so blessed last time on our first go       . Today and tomorrow are sooo guna drag  . Going out for lunch today with my mate from work so that should be nice and keep my mind off of pee sticks for a couple of hours!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

I nearly did the pee stick this morning but then got myself to imagine how Id feel if it was neg and decided to cling onto hope for longer.
I'm meeting a pal for lunch too so I'm occupied.

[fly]PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA [/fly]

Christine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

christine you also knew I would send the   round to sort you out if you tested....

come on you can do it!  Resist resist...where is paul mckenna when you need him?


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm trying but it's so bloody hard!
Anyway I can't now as I've had my first wee and I know testing early means you need the first one.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good lass christine, 2 days is too early but my clear blue ones say its 99% accurate on day period is due, which will be tomorrow for me if you go by assumption that AF will arrive 14 days after ovulation ( ec) Scared too!!   

I can cling to a shred of hope whilst PUPO, those evil pee sticks can shatter dreams the bast**ds!!!!    


also am clinging to   as a sign, when I know damn fine well from IUI that the pessaries can keep the bugger away, why's this so hard arrghh!!!

hello gogo sweetie   glad to hear the pee sticks are still hidden away    

So girls any advice on testing for me?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

kizzy - advice on testing...dont do it prior to when they told you to...

2 main reasons as I understand it

any cycle after a tx is not a "true" cycle and saying "this is when AF would have been due" is irrelevant as your cycle is gonna be out of whack (due to drugs etc)

if you took an injection prior to EC to make you ovulate this needs to be out of your system and, depending on the dosage this can take a different number of days


When testing do one digital and one not......!!! no arguments then.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Havent got any non digital ones, should I get some? Thought it would be easier to get a digital reading.

I had hcg jab on 1st October, 6500iu.


If i order some today, they prob will be here tomorrow, so might get some, live in a small town and there isnt much choice on pee sticks!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

It was just my opinion hon.  You probably dont need both if the one you are going with is digital...I just wanted to see a line and the word "pregnant!!!" (of course this time my clinic just do bloods and I didnt do a pee stick at all!)


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok thanks hun, I think digital are more reliable yes?

I know you cant judge when af is due cos its not a natural cycle, but I thought maybe 14 days after EC might be ok to test, one day early, saves me faffing about with pee sticks and a sample bottle on thurs, another question! - if I do do test on thurs can I put my sample in bottle to send away to hossie and then dip stick in it? or will this affect the pee for the hospital testing it Friday?

wish i lived closer to hossie!!

Tempted to go to docs and have a blood test done, think you can pay for it??

Argghhh it really does send you loopy!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

kizzy....basically when did they tell you to test?  Friday means friday rofl...!

As for using sample for hospital .....pee into two receptacles if you are testing at home and sending one off (on diff days if you have to I wouldnt keep one for an extra day....).

One day early should be ok I guess although there are ladies on here getting BFNs a day before and BFPs on test day so I am sending out the   again.....

As for blood tests...maybe ring a hospital or private clinic and see if they will do it....?

These are just my humble ramblings obviously....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hospital told me to send them a urine sample on thursday morning, so it wont arrive until Friday at hossie ( if no postal strikes!!)
They said I can do my own one then too.

But I am back to work tomorrow but not til 1pm, had a half day saved up, so if bfn tomorrow easier to be normal ish for work, but thurs have to be at work for nine, so have to get up do sample and parcel it up and get to post box b4 work!!

Arggh I suppose I'll know tomorrow what I want to do, thanks for listening though xx


----------



## Rio (Jun 13, 2005)

Gogo - hang on in there!! Not long now.
I'm only one day behind you and I have to wait until Saturday to test as DH is away until late Friday (unless AF puts in an early appearance before test date, as on previous occasions   ).

Hang in there - hang in there - repeat x 1000000000

rio xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Kizzy- I think you should share out yr wee on Thu. Send half away and test the rest. I'm all for prolonging the agony at the min but I may change!

Gogo- how are you?

Rio- hope you are bearing up!

Christine x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hiya girlies, wow *Kizzy*, you and *EBW * using up alot of "gogowatch" space this afternoon!!   , so did EBW win you over on not testing early then?   good!!, bad girl!!   . Hiya *Christine*,Hiya *Rio*, how are you?, Ive been in a right funny mood this afternoon  , laughing one minute, fighting off tears the next, I have multi personality disorder!! Met up with my mate from work whos on maternity leave,so had lots of cuddles with her baby boy . He is sooo cute.........I WANT ONE!!! . Got soaked going back to car, it peed down!!. Back with a cupa now waiting for DH to return home. My pee sticks are underneath my lucky cornish pixie and the picture of my embies , yes i know I know  but you never know        PUPO PUPO PMA PMA PMA


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

step away from the pee-sticks! look what happened to me!  i was convinced was BFP cos no AF this time......so tested 2 days early got BFN.....made me miserable all weekend, hoping it would turn BFP and didnt.....so made the anxiety worse! i have learnt my lesson girs! wait until test date!
i think digitals are better cos your searching for an imaginery line you either are or arent! 
stay strong!
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

cheers Tix, we are all being good girls......right girls??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm still swithering!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

*Kizzy*!!   wheres EBW when you need her!!! EBW EBW!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

christine's test day is thursday right? thats 14 days after EC, well my 14 days after EC is tomorrow! one day earlier than clinic and one of our autumn berries just reported a wonderful BFP and she tested a day early!!

Sorry girls the evidence is building up for testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

ok.............


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't you use me as your evidence young lady!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

dont worry girls, on my own head be it if I do test a day earlier than what clinic said. But I really believe if its worked or hasnt worked it will show up a true result tomorrow.

Embies will have finished implanting on Sun/Mon if they have ( PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE EMBIES STICK!!!)

I will know in the morning what to do, my gut instinct will tell me, I have to say I'm not expecting a positive tho cos cant imagine it  

But I need to know, and sort myself out before going back to work  

Sorry girls for even mentioning it, dont want you all to get upset


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

you havent got us upset chic, you go with what you truely feel. I really do hope and pray we all get our


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Kizzy- I'm a firm believer that you have to do what's best for you. If it feels right then go for it and indeed be it on your own head!

Good luck petal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks girls, I'll probably be too scared anyways!!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Right!!

I have to gatecrash this thread and say NO to testing early!! Simply cos it's my birthday on Thursday and I think that will be a good omen for yas!!     

Also, I tested a few days early myself and got a  when all along it was going to be a  so I made myself all upset and     for no reason!!

So, hold on ladies!! Stay         and you will get your rewards xxxx

Mandy xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Kitten, but one day might not make a difference!!  

I dunno wot to do, just fed up waiting


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGH!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!            WE GOT IT WE GOT IT!!!!!!! we are in total shock!!!, we are guna take each day as it comes though,as am scared coz of last time, please lord let us keep these ones, we will be a brilliant mummy and daddy!!      You have all been the bestest friends ever for all your support. I will be on here daily in shock!!   . Soooooo hope RIO,kizzy and Christine get your BFP's too huns.Am soooo anxious but got to try and relax and nature will do what it will do         got to get blds done next, fingers and toes crossed they are top bannana .xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

WAHAY

I just yelled "OMG" into the office and everyone thinks I am mad.....

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased.

Cmon kizzy you are next.

Sorry wasnt here when you lot "needed  " me yesterday but I was on the tube home!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

EBW!!! love you hun!!  . Got bloods mon/wed. Dont usually do them at my clinic but they understand my anxieties coz of last time and tey were lovely, they over the moon too!!    fingers and toes crossed they are pumping out loads of hcg    . Feel so so happy but anxious which I guess is natural. Got my first scan 8th November!!! yeywoo!!! oh please lord please let them stay with us this time.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

gogo-congratulations hunni.i am pleased for you as you have been sooooooooo anxious about this wait.
i didnt like to come in and say that i tested early on all 5 attempts at tx as thats just the way i handle the 2ww and have been through all the emotions.welldone and may you have a happy and healthy pg too.lol.xxx

goodluck to those waiting to test.      

lol.xxx.lisa.xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Gogo hunny so pleased for you, we got a BFN again


----------



## Rio (Jun 13, 2005)

YAAYYYYYY!!!!!      CONGRATULATIONS GOGO!!!

All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months.

rio xx


----------



## Rio (Jun 13, 2005)

Aww, so so sorry Kizzymouse.  

I think I'm supposed to test tomorrow but need to hold off until Saturday until DH is home.  Main thing, for me, is to hold off AF, so, I will not be going to the toilet today, at all (I think this is called evasion or denial or something).


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh Kizzy I am so sorry hon.  Dammit......sending you a huge


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

kizzy    I am so so sorry babes. Im gutted for you  , what else can I say?, I feel awful now  , you are a wonderful lady chic, you really helped me stay sane through 2ww, you will make a cracking mum, and you WILL be a mum huni, dig deep and find that strength, you will do it. Big big hug dude.xxxxxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

right come on RIO and Christine!!! come on ladies!!! I need a pregnancy buddy along with EBW!!!!


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Gogo- that is absolutely brilliant news- enjoy it. Have a healthy 9 months. I really hope and pray I can be your pg buddy.

Kizzy- I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself.  

I'm absolutely petrified about tomorrow. I just know in my heart it's negative but I'm clinging on to that little bit of hope.

Christine x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

been following your thread and am so pleased for you,well done ,bet you cant wait for the 1st scan...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh Christine..........

sending you


----------



## aztec786 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done gogo........you've done it!!!!     

We're testing tomorrow as we did ivf in norway. I've been mainly on the norway board but been following gogowatch, and thank god its worked for u. 

Kizzy u will have your time too. Just get over it and plan your next stage.   

Khalid


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Easier said than done aztec, we dont want to go thru ivf again so there isnt a "next stage"


----------



## aztec786 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't give up kizzy. we're on our 3rd one. 

In norway its only £1500 for ivf and success rate is around 50% and the service is many times better than the uk clinics! Our first 2 treatments were at ARGC clinic in London which is the best in the UK by far (58% success rate). 

Inshallah tomorrow will know as well what our fate is!

All the best to everyone going through fertility treatment.

Khalid


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sending you lots of luck aztec       

Sorry for down post b4, when I got in from work, after a good cry and cuddles from DP   we decided to give it another go, have 2 goes left on nhs so it would be selfish not to do it again when so many ladies dont have that opportunity!


I have started spotting so not holding out hope I tested a day early and it wil change anymore   

ah well thats mother nature, a b**tch and a blessing rolled into one


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending you hugs on this thread also kizzy.  This was my fourth go so please hang in there.  Glad you are going for it again hon x

Good luck today aztec.


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

It's BFN. Absolutely devastated.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh hon I am so very sorry...... nothing I can say I know. Look after yourselves xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

christine, I am so so sorry,  , your time will come hun, I feel so humbled and lucky to be in the position I find myself, im so sorry you didnt get your bfp  . Love and hugs.xxxxx


----------



## aztec786 (Sep 17, 2007)

[size=30pt]      BFP!!!      ​
[size=30pt]OMG​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

YAY!

Many many congratulations aztec hon x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Aztec


----------



## aztec786 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks a many EBW!! I really hope things go well with u  

CB75  and kizzy don't give up yet....your turn WILL come!   

The  showed up on the pee sticks as a dark line and a feint line. I hope this means pregnant!  

Best of luck to all involved in becoming pregnant and who have managed to become pregnant 

Khalid
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Gogo & Aztec    


Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rio (Jun 13, 2005)

BFP for me too.

Really recommend Cornish air!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh rio thats fab news....many congratulations!!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!   RIO I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!! EXCITING ISNT IT??!!


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

welldone girls!   
mmm! not sure about it being the cornish air.......hasnt worked for me yet!  maybe im not breathing it in hard enough! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

well done for all the bfp way to go ....


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

2nd miscarrriage @ 5 weeks, our heart are broke, but we are fighters! got appointment with clinic this friday.xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that gogo huni.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry gogo


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

thanks guys. Just hoping Derriford can shed some light on friday.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have posted elsewhere Gogo hun but  xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

im so sorry gogo,you was so excited, for u and hubby...sue x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

gogo I'm heartbroken for you darling     take care, hope appt goes well


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

gogo


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

gogo im so sorry and gutted to hear your news!!! looks like we will be cycling together.3rd time lucky for us both! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Gogo, I'm really sorry to hear your news   I'll also be cycling roughly the same time, so let's hope 2008 is a better year for us all      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

thanks elaine  . Just got back from a weeks break with DH and the fur babies. Feel loads better and recharged the batteries. Can you boost my bubbles as someone has decided to tinker with them


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Glad you are feeling more positive petal. You are so strong.

Christine x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

glad to hear you are re-charged Gogo! we will do it in the New Year!  ....at least we can have a drink at Xmas eh?...every cloud has a silver lining!!  ...stay strong petal Tix xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hiya TIX hun. 3rd time lucky, we will do it     2008 will be our year!!, I WILL HAVE MY BABY OR HAVE A MASSIVE BUMP BY THIS TIME NEXT YEAR!!! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

keeping a beady eye on you gogo hon.

Next time we are down your way I will be popping in for coffee!!!  (well tea coz I hate coffee)


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

all bloods came back normal so we are soooo pleased. Team feel that the m/c and the chem pg were sadly just shear rotten bad luck. So to maximise our chances we are going for a fresh icsi cycle with loads of extra tweaking and monitoring, estimated ET is 19th Feb....my 30th birthday!!! oh please lord let this be a good omen  , start down regging (yuk) end of december. Am doing the same as last time, I re start accupuncture end of december and finish work again then too. Back at work now and time is flying!! so thats positive. Got a bit upset on thursday as that would have been our 8wk scan day  , but you just gotta take a deep breath and carry on this journey, we will get there, I know we will


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news on the bloods and getting the go ahead!

"anniversaries" or "this would have been" days are hard hon but you will get there.....!


----------

